# Will this complaint affect my chances of keeping my target job



## dontwanagetfire (Dec 8, 2020)

So a guest did a complaint about me the other day, which was the busiest day of the season that i’ve experienced since working at target. We are currently having a 10% off on all in store purchases that would require you to have the target app, going on currently and a lot flyers and advertisements hanging around that a lot of guests saw and wanted to take part in. this one guest saw this advertisement and asked me about it as i was finishing up her transaction. She was in the process of downloading the app on her phone which apparently was acting up and taking a really long time to do while i had a one or two guests waiting behind her while she sat there trying to figure it out. It was probably one of the busiest days we’ve had so i thought i was doing the sensible thing and after a minute had passed i just asked if it was okay if she could go to the service desk and if they could help her with the deal up there. i remained as respectful as possible and really didn’t mean to offend her in any way. But i guess i offended her because my team lead came and talked to me about it today when i came on shift. I currently have a seasonal position at target and i was really really hoping they’d keep me on after the season was over and i was wondering if this complaint would affect my chances and if it does is there any way i could fix it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2020)

There was coupon printout. It should of been at the register. 10% off is not on everything, it has restrictions. It is suggested to get with your tl. Also, check the spot app on your phone to know the deal.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2020)

Apologize to the TL, and ask for advice about what to do in that situation.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 9, 2020)

No, it should not effect your chances. Tis the season for grumpy Karens. Before sending someone to the service desk, you might want to turn on your lane light to be sure that is the best way to handle it. The line can be very long at the service desk this time of year and there might be an easier way to handle something.


----------



## dontwanagetfire (Dec 9, 2020)

DBZ said:


> No, it should not effect your chances. Tis the season for grumpy Karens. Before sending someone to the service desk, you might want to turn on your lane light to be sure that is the best way to handle it. The line can be very long at the service desk this time of year and there might be an easier way to handle something.


Yeah she said next time to just call over a supervisor. It’s just we had a bunch of new trainees on the registers that he was helping and i didn’t want to have this guest and the other guests in line having to wait for him to finish up helping the others after they’ve already waited as long as they did. i dunno, lesson learned though haha.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 9, 2020)

dontwanagetfire said:


> Yeah she said next time to just call over a supervisor. It’s just we had a bunch of new trainees on the registers that he was helping and i didn’t want to have this guest and the other guests in line having to wait for him to finish up helping the others after they’ve already waited as long as they did. i dunno, lesson learned though haha.


 
I hear you, but the SETL might be nearby. There are also other TMs walking around who can help. Also, when I watch the front, if a guest does need help from Guest service, I might walk the person over myself or I might just fix the problem at a different register.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 9, 2020)

I de-fused a bitch Karen on line at a grocery store recently, made me feel great as it did for the young lady cashier.  Nice little kid doing her job.  I'm a former "soccer-basketball-field hockey dad" so I know teen girls.  Mine is grown now and turned out great.  BitchKaren was cranked up about the young lady's speed and I told her to breathe deeply, stand back a few feet and leave her the hell alone.  I can get away with that, I'm big, arrogant sometimes and can get loud.  I love cats, we had 5 at one point.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There was coupon printout. It should of been at the register. 10% off is not on everything, it has restrictions. It is suggested to get with your tl. Also, check the spot app on your phone to know the deal.


Not at our store.  We had no coupon printout for this Circle Offer, and we very rarely receive coupon printouts for Circle Offers.

The information we received from our leaders was the guest actually needed to use Circle (either on the App or alternatively on the web site), save the 10% off Circle digital coupon, and have the digital coupon discount come off via either scanning their bar code or via their cell phone number.

I made a point of asking guests up-front if they were using Circle, and assisting them in getting the digital coupon via the App or web site or by downloading the app.  I would help them find the coupon.   Also, because the new POS doesn't clearly show that the discount was taken off until the receipt prints out., I specifically asked my guests NOT to input their phone number or scan their bar code until all items were scanned, reading aloud the sales total, then having them put in their number OR scan their bar code, then reading the adjusted sales total and comparing with the pre-Circle sales total. 

That way, if for some reason the 10% didn't come off, we could compare what items they bought with the (lengthy) exclusions list OR ask if someone in their household had already used this coupon or if they had (accidentally) already used this offer, probably visiting Starbucks and inputting their number/scanning their barcode and thereby "using up" their one-use digital coupon.

While this was a somewhat harder approach, it gave me dozens of opportunities to get Target guests enrolled in Circle or learn how to use the App to easily add digital coupons.  Nearly all of my guests were very grateful for my assistance in instructing them how to select and save "Circle Offer" digital coupons on the app.  The process actually went very smoothly for me and my guests.


----------

